

Hollywood Scores Twin DVD Victories - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202433006894&src=EMC-Email&et=editorial&bu=Law.com&pt=LAWCOM%20Newswire&cn=NW_20090813&kw=Hollywood%20Scores%20Twin%20DVD%20Victories

======
kp212
Ah the same judge that ruled on Napster...

[http://news.cnet.com/2009-1023-244045.html&st.ne.1002.ot...](http://news.cnet.com/2009-1023-244045.html&st.ne.1002.ots.ni)

------
dhimes
_But Patel said that while the owners might have the right to make a copy,
companies "trafficking in products used to circumvent effective technological
measures that prevent unauthorized access" don't._

Perhaps her honor would like to explain how consumers should go about making
those legal back-up copies.

------
trezor
_"Under the laws that existed before today, only documents that were known to
the parties could be incorporated by reference," Wiebe said. "For the first
time, the court has discarded that rule."_

Sounds like a nice climate to do business in.

